

How Obama's team used big data to rally voters - tmflannery
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/509026/how-obamas-team-used-big-data-to-rally-voters/

======
genericone
Long article, but well worth the read. It surprises me how much data their
campaign had had access too, especially about how Rentrak turned each cable
viewing household into a reference-able number that the Obama campaign could
track. Maybe its just conspiracy minded thinking, but seems to me Rentrak
could have easily provided geographical data (addresses/neighborhoods/cities)
to match those "anonymized" households.

